# Lets see your rigs!



## Quackersmacker1

Mathews z7


----------



## [email protected]

I love black bows. That one's awesome.


----------



## BowTecArcher11

2010 Bowtech Destroyer 340 60lb 28''dl


----------



## hoytarcherygal

2010 Hoyt Vantage Ltd 41lbs(for now) lol 27in dl 

















2007 Hoyt Nexus 36lbs 26in draw


----------



## Ignition kid

heres my Z7 and my Monster 6.7, my flo green, black, and flo orange string for my monster will be here Thursday and I will post some pics up of it once I get it re-tuned and what not.


----------



## Ignition kid

Quackersmacker1 said:


> Mathews z7


how r u getting 325 fps with that, how much do your arrows weigh and what DL do you have?


----------



## outdoorkid1

Ignition kid said:


> how r u getting 325 fps with that, how much do your arrows weigh and what DL do you have?


he's shooting a under grained arrow which voids the warrenty. He's shooting 300gr arrows at 70 lbs


----------



## bow hunter11

diamond razor edge for now


----------



## Rory/MO




----------



## hoytarcherygal

im not a huge fan of mathews and i cnat believe im sayin this bein a hoyt shooter but thost r some good lookin bows 


Ignition kid said:


> heres my Z7 and my Monster 6.7, my flo green, black, and flo orange string for my monster will be here Thursday and I will post some pics up of it once I get it re-tuned and what not.
> View attachment 1092999


----------



## hoytarcherygal

what bow is that


Rory/MO said:


>


----------



## Ou224




----------



## Rory/MO

hoytarcherygal said:


> what bow is that


'07 Hoyt Vulcan.


----------



## Dz Tactical Z

2011 Z7 Extreme Tactical


----------



## outdoorsman3

Dz Tactical Z said:


> 2011 Z7 Extreme Tactical


nice bow, but I dont understand the whole waffle stabilizer.. is that just for fashion?


----------



## [email protected]

Here's mine. Y'all have got some great looking bows.


----------



## N7709K

That z7 should be higher than 325 with a 300gr arrow at 70lbs... unless its a really short dl


----------



## hoytarcherygal

i could tel lit was a hoyt but wasnt sure what one. nice bow


Rory/MO said:


> '07 Hoyt Vulcan.


----------



## Ignition kid

outdoorkid1 said:


> he's shooting a under grained arrow which voids the warrenty. He's shooting 300gr arrows at 70 lbs


that's what I figured, I'm not willing to take a chance at messing my bow up with an underweight and underspined arrow just to get some etra speed, that's why I got a Monster lol!


----------



## Ignition kid

[email protected] said:


> Here's mine. Y'all have got some great looking bows.
> 
> I really like the green dampers and green in your bowstring, mostly because I like flo green accented bows and the fact that it's a Mathews makes it even better looking


----------



## [email protected]

Ignition kid said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine. Y'all have got some great looking bows.
> 
> I really like the green dampers and green in your bowstring, mostly because I like flo green accented bows and the fact that it's a Mathews makes it even better looking
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. It was either green or orange, and green looked the best with a DXT. Your bows look really nice too.
Click to expand...


----------



## [email protected]

Keep em coming.:wink:


----------



## Liv2Hunt8

MY Rigs


----------



## N7709K

Even a 300gr arrow at 70lbs should be faster... my AM35 pushes a 300gr arrow at 330-340fps and the z7 is faster than that


----------



## strothershooter

*Strother 2011 inspire*









Got sword titan scope on it now and a new front rod


----------



## Ignition kid

thanks, I would post some new pics of my Monster since yesterday I put my flo green/flo orange/black string on it but the guy that made it accidentally made the cables too short to where I had to take nearly all the twists out of the cables where there wasnt serving to get it not even close to being timed right, so I put the factory cables on the custom harnesses and what not and the timing was dead on as well as the axle-to-axle so now I only have the custom string and the custom harnesses on it with the factory cables and it doesnt look as good as it did with the custom cables on it, but oh well it happens.


[email protected] said:


> Ignition kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. It was either green or orange, and green looked the best with a DXT. Your bows look really nice too.
Click to expand...


----------



## isaacdahl

Is he going to replace the cables for ya then? Seems like that would be fair thing, since you paid for them.


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94

Z7


----------



## Chelsey Day

33mm Red Dot Scope by Sightron
WB Deluxe

my Mission Craze by Mathews


----------



## archerykid13

Yeah Clint, id be calling and getting some replacement cables. If you payed for a custom set you should get what you ordered.


----------



## N7709K

You maxed the limbs when you switched out string/cables? If they were short switch em out


----------



## outdoorkid1

I Was going to wait until I get my new strings, but I'll post pictures of that later.

Here's my 2009 diamond iceman


----------



## Ignition kid

isaacdahl said:


> Is he going to replace the cables for ya then? Seems like that would be fair thing, since you paid for them.


ya hes gonna replace them for free definitely, the reason they were too short is he had his son (who's a teenager like us) make them and I guess he accidentally made them too short, as well as the ones for me dad's Monster XLR8, the cables are supposed to be 30 15/16" and they were 30 10/16" and the guy forgot to measure them after they were made, he said he usually does but was trying to get them done in time for when my cousin went to pick them up. But the bow shoots great even with the factory cables with the custom string so far.


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> You maxed the limbs when you switched out string/cables? If they were short switch em out


I didnt max the limbs out but they are close to being maxed out now. 
I did swap them out and the factory cables are spot on, and the axle to axle was dead on with them when the custom cables were a quarter inch too short axle to axle, but yes he is replacing them, he apologized and what not and is allready making me another set of cables for me and my dad since both of them are 5/16" too short since someone else made the cables and he just served the cables but its all going to work out.


----------



## underdog145

At least he is honest enough to accept his mistakes and reimburse you.


----------



## N7709K

yep, thats a good point bridger

you wanna max the limbs when you change the strings, if you don't it screws everything. I know from expierence. 5/16" is a good bit... the yoke loops were the right length? or were they a little short too?

the monsters i've played with are all running factory strings/cables and they shoot pretty good


----------



## SPIKER_67

XLR8: All Black













XLR8: CAMO RISER BLACK LIMBS


----------



## [email protected]

outdoorkid1 said:


> I Was going to wait until I get my new strings, but I'll post pictures of that later.
> 
> Here's my 2009 diamond iceman


 What strings are you getting?


----------



## outdoorkid1

[email protected] said:


> What strings are you getting?


First string bow strings. And then I'm going to have Scott at dakota archery install them


----------



## Booner Chaser

I don't think some of these speeds you guys are posting are correct. There is no way you guys are getting some of the speeds you guys are posting. The IBO speed is measured at 70 lb draw with the lightest arrow they can possibly shoot out of a bow. When you get your correct arrow spine, weight, point weight, all that factored in, you will probably be 40 fps slower than IBO. Don't post speed unless you have shot through a chronograph because you will be surprised. Especially since this is a kids forum. There are very few adults that are shooting 330-340 fps with correct equipment.


----------



## Booner Chaser

outdoorkid1, I still think the Iceman is one of the coolest looking bows ever made. very cool and I am jealous. Those things are just sweet.


----------



## N7709K

Ibo is measured at 70lbs 30" dl 350gr arrow, that's spec for ibo.

A 60lber shootin a 300gr arrow can supposedly make the same ibo speed as a 70lber.

As for bows not making what people say, I'll give a little credit to that but it goes for a lot of people not just youth. I know what my rigs shoot and i"ve talked to a few on here that know there as well. Sometimes you need all the facts


----------



## SPIKER_67

Booner Chaser said:


> *I don't think some of these speeds you guys are posting are correct. There is no way you guys are getting some of the speeds you guys are posting.* The IBO speed is measured at 70 lb draw with the lightest arrow they can possibly shoot out of a bow. When you get your correct arrow spine, weight, point weight, all that factored in, you will probably be 40 fps slower than IBO. Don't post speed unless you have shot through a chronograph because you will be surprised. Especially since this is a kids forum. There are very few adults that are shooting 330-340 fps with correct equipment.



Some of us actually know what we are doing, and know how to tune a bow. 

IBO is 5 grains per pound of draw weight.......not "as light as possible".


----------



## [email protected]

spiker_01 said:


> Some of us actually know what we are doing, and know how to tune a bow.
> 
> IBO is 5 grains per pound of draw weight.......not "as light as possible".


 5 grains per pound is the minimum safe arrow weight. At 335 grains he is perfect. There is no peep in the string, conserving about 5 fps. The D loop only takes around 2 fps out. That's very close to IBO speed


----------



## N7709K

354 is fast... unless its a 30, dl or a light arrows. 

I've played with my fair share of monsters and they are nice bows, but at the shop we haven't gotten them above ibo by more than maybe 2-3fps.....


----------



## 09Admiral




----------



## Booner Chaser

Holy crap you people are hostile. Yes I know it is not only youth doing this, the guy I bought my bow from said he has guys come in all the time and say that their bow is shooting 320+ and he throws the chrony out there and they all tell him his chrony must be broken because IBO says 320. And I never said that anybody didn't know what they were talking about, I'm just saying that just because your bow says IBO 340 doesn't mean that is what you are shooting. If you have sent it through a chrony and know your speed, then good for you, I believe you, but don't just assume that you are shooting the IBO because the bow sellers put IBO to make you believe their bow is the fastest out there. And 5 gpi is the lightest grain arrow you can safely shoot, so technically it is the lightest arrow they can use and tell their buyers to shoot to get those speeds. I don't claim to know all the facts, just like to have proof behind words.


----------



## N7709K

You can't assume that everyone takes ibo speed for actual.

I have an alphamax 35, got it all setup with good strings and she's shooting 311fps 355gr arrow 70lbs 29", that's above ibo by like 5fps. Not too impressive right? Shoots a 500gr arrow at 277fps, that's where it counts. My ve+ shoots a 340gr arrow at 287fps, that's at 56lbs

With a proper hunting arrow you can't achieve ibo, so don't worry about it


----------



## Booner Chaser

And I don't assume everyone take ibo speed for actual, because I know I don't which tells me there are many others that don't. I just happen to know a lot that do so I was just stating that some people should know their speeds. And yeah, you have chronied it, and I believe you 100%. And like you said, with a hunting arrow, you lost a lot of fps. That's the point I am trying to get at. If these bows are hunting setups and you are making ibo, you probably won't have enough ke to make it through an animal (I'm talking deer or hog, not squirrel) at much distance.


----------



## Booner Chaser

Spiker, I wouldn't have considered questioning your speed because I know the Mcpherson Monsters are some of the fastest bows in the industry today. Plus you are shooting almost 70 lbs at 29 inch, which is an adult set-up. I don't know how old you are, nor do I care, but that is impressive. What kind of speeds do you get with a hunting arrow?


----------



## Booner Chaser

By the way, the alphamax 35 IBO is 316 fps so you are actually below IBO 5 fps but still empressive


----------



## N7709K

No, I'm above ibo... ibo is 316 at 30" dl 70lbs, I'm a 29" dl so it'd minus 10fps. 

All bows that are measured ibo are at 70lbs 30"dl 350gr arrow, but there are some variances.


----------



## underdog145

Actually, the alphamax 35 doesnt IBO at 316, it ATAs at 316. Not much of a difference, but the standards for ATA are much tighter when it comes to the specifications that the bows are measured at.


----------



## N7709K

Bridger, the am35 was rated ibo to my knowledge... didn't hoyt go to ata this year?


----------



## underdog145

They did just this year. Thanks for lettin me know privately so i didnt make too much of a fool of myself.


----------



## bowtechman88

and now back to bows, lol


----------



## SPIKER_67

Booner Chaser said:


> Spiker, I wouldn't have considered questioning your speed because I know the Mcpherson Monsters are some of the fastest bows in the industry today. Plus you are shooting almost 70 lbs at 29 inch, which is an adult set-up. I don't know how old you are, nor do I care, but that is impressive. What kind of speeds do you get with a hunting arrow?



That is my hunting arrow. with 93.24 # KE. :mg:

I had a deer that was broadside at 20 yds turn towards me instead of away for that perfect quartering away shot, and I put the arrow completely through him the long way.

Arrow was sticking out of the ground in perfect condition.

Same with turkeys this year..2 passthroughs, with one arrow winding up 60 yds away embedded in a hardwood.

And, you'll have to excuse me for posting here..I tend to hit the "What's New" button, and don't pay attention...but hey, when you get older, and can draw more weight, you'll know what's out there.

My Black bow is fast. Almost 10 fps than the camo bow, and I've changed the limbs on it, only to get the same speed (Camo/Black)

The Black bow was owned by a very well known bow tuner, and was one of the fastest he's had.


----------



## N7709K

Spiker, what are you shooting for hunting arrows? Has to be close to a 350gr arrow


----------



## [email protected]

bowtechman88 said:


> and now back to bows, lol
> That's one sick bow!!!


----------



## Ignition kid

ya the yoke loops were perfect, right now I got the custom string on the bow with the factory cables connected to the custom yoke loops.

ya I am extremely happy with my Monster, the best shooting bow I've shot/owned since I shoot it more accurate than my Z7 very noticeably.


N7709K said:


> yep, thats a good point bridger
> 
> you wanna max the limbs when you change the strings, if you don't it screws everything. I know from expierence. 5/16" is a good bit... the yoke loops were the right length? or were they a little short too?
> 
> the monsters i've played with are all running factory strings/cables and they shoot pretty good


----------



## Ignition kid

sweet, I know why you shoot 2 XLR8's since you probably know Michael Deck enought to know he really likes the Monster XLR8, and since you shoot terminal Velocity strings too! and I like the green in your bow, just like green in any bow lol!


spiker_01 said:


> XLR8: All Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XLR8: CAMO RISER BLACK LIMBS


----------



## Ignition kid

N7709K said:


> Spiker, what are you shooting for hunting arrows? Has to be close to a 350gr arrow


ya cause for me as far as hunting goes I dont want to be under 400 grains if I will shot a deer at 50 yards any day of the week, now I will say that last year 3 out of 4 deer I shot was with a 370 grain Easton Axis arrow from my Z7 at 60# 25" and all the ones I shot w/ a fixed blade broadhead went clean through them, and 2 of them went through shoulder, one through both shoulders and they didnt go 60 yards, some didnt make it 50 yards, but when it comes to big big game like elk, and tough animals like hogs and then when u get to far shots like 50 yards and beyond then that's when u want a heavier arrow somewhat that will keep its momentum which will in return give you much more penetration. and with a bow like a Monster XLR8 at that draw length and draw weight a 400 grain arrow should be flat out to 30 yards very easily if my monster at 60# 27.5" with a 350 grain arrow could.


----------



## Booner Chaser

spiker_01 said:


> That is my hunting arrow. with 93.24 # KE. :mg:
> 
> *I had a deer that was broadside at 20 yds turn towards me instead of away for that perfect quartering away shot, and I put the arrow completely through him the long way.
> 
> Arrow was sticking out of the ground in perfect condition.*Same with turkeys this year..2 passthroughs, with one arrow winding up 60 yds away embedded in a hardwood.
> 
> And, you'll have to excuse me for posting here..I tend to hit the "What's New" button, and don't pay attention...*but hey, when you get older, and can draw more weight, you'll know what's out there.*
> My Black bow is fast. Almost 10 fps than the camo bow, and I've changed the limbs on it, only to get the same speed (Camo/Black)
> 
> The Black bow was owned by a very well known bow tuner, and was one of the fastest he's had.


Ok, I know a guy that shot a deer up the but with a recurve 7 years ago and the arrow passed through then entire body, missed the chest plate and stuck into the ground on the other side. Sure, it's not the most ethical shot in the world, and I will never take one like it, but you don't need that kind of speed to do it. Jus' saying.

And you don't know me. I was shooting a 65# last year and when I bought my new bow this year, 60 was the most comfortable for me and I just haven't turned it up again yet. I will before hunting season, but don't judge me. What make you so much better than me? Is it because you have to expensive bow? Wow congrats, glad that gives you complete knowledge on everything archery.


----------



## SPIKER_67

N7709K said:


> Spiker, what are you shooting for hunting arrows? Has to be close to a 350gr arrow


A 335gr Victory VForce HV 350. Only 15gr light of 350. If I throw a Nocturnal lighted nock on it, it comes out around 350, and maybe loses about 4 fps.


----------



## N7709K

So ibo weight... kinda light but whatever


----------



## SPIKER_67

Booner Chaser said:


> Ok, I know a guy that shot a deer up the but with a recurve 7 years ago and the arrow passed through then entire body, missed the chest plate and stuck into the ground on the other side. Sure, it's not the most ethical shot in the world, and I will never take one like it, but you don't need that kind of speed to do it. Jus' saying.
> 
> And you don't know me. I was shooting a 65# last year and when I bought my new bow this year, 60 was the most comfortable for me and I just haven't turned it up again yet. I will before hunting season, but don't judge me. What make you so much better than me? Is it because you have to expensive bow? Wow congrats, glad that gives you complete knowledge on everything archery.


Wow, I didn't know you, but I guess I do now. I was just trying to help you out. When you pointed out my bow poundage, and asked my age, pointing out that it was an adult set up, I must have mistakenly thought that you were younger, and not big enough for a 70# bow yet. I didn't realize this was a youth thread, and I apologized for it.

I don't see where I even hinted that I was better than you. But, I'll give you some advice. Instead of envying those that have more than you, try to learn from them instead of bashing. I only know what I know about archery because I have been doing this a long time. I never claimed to be an expert, or know more than you. I just posted the facts about my bow's specs, and it's performance in the field.

And, the Texas Heart Shot is a well known shot...FYI...that recurve would never have split ribs on it's way through like a hi KE rig does. Jus' sayin.


----------



## SPIKER_67

N7709K said:


> So ibo weight... kinda light but whatever


I used to shoot heavy arrows until I realized that I could get better performance with lighter ones. If I ever had a bad experience, like not getting a complete passthrough because of a scap, or a rib, I would have gone back fast, believe me. But what Whitetail, turkey, or hog could you possibly need more than 94#KE for?

I will agree that a heavy arrow will give you better penetration when you are talking 245 - 270 fps though.


----------



## Booner Chaser

spiker_01 said:


> Wow, I didn't know you, but I guess I do now. I was just trying to help you out. When you pointed out my bow poundage, and asked my age, pointing out that it was an adult set up, I must have mistakenly thought that you were younger, and not big enough for a 70# bow yet. I didn't realize this was a youth thread, and I apologized for it.
> 
> I don't see where I even hinted that I was better than you. But, I'll give you some advice. Instead of envying those that have more than you, try to learn from them instead of bashing. I only know what I know about archery because I have been doing this a long time. I never claimed to be an expert, or know more than you. I just posted the facts about my bow's specs, and it's performance in the field.
> 
> And, the Texas Heart Shot is a well known shot...FYI...that recurve would never have split ribs on it's way through like a hi KE rig does. Jus' sayin.


I never asked your age, I stated I didn't know it and I just said that 70# is an adult set-up. I don't envy those with more than me, I love my Assassin and I can shoot it great. And I apologize, I was having a bad day anyways and reading back on your threads, I see that you weren't bashing me. But I just took your first thread when you said that "some of actually know what we are doing, and know how to tune a bow", I took that wrong and it gave me the wrong impression. So let's try and keep this happier and again, I apologize about turning these forums the wrong way, and let's try to have fun cuz that is what archery is all about right? I never questioned your speeds but 325 or whatever out of a Z7 on the first page sounded a little steep to me. If he has shot it through a chrony then I believe him but me saying that will probably make him mad at me too now but oh well. And no offense here, I'm just saying what I think, depeding on your shot on that deer, you would have only had to go through one set of ribs and depending on the angle towards you, you may have missed ribs all together, and done the same as that recurve. Again, I don't know how it happened, but I know there is a spot at the bottom of the neck where you can squeeze one through and miss ribs and chest plate which could get a pass through with many bow IF you hit that spot. I know it is not a big spot though, like a 2-3 inch circle. Please don't take this the wrong way, I'm trying to make friends and we got off on the wrong foot. I've learned a lot off AT and would like to keep it that way.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

here ya go:


----------



## SPIKER_67

Booner Chaser said:


> I never asked your age, I stated I didn't know it and I just said that 70# is an adult set-up. I don't envy those with more than me, I love my Assassin and I can shoot it great. And I apologize, I was having a bad day anyways and reading back on your threads, I see that you weren't bashing me. But I just took your first thread when you said that "*some of actually know what we are doing, and know how to tune a bow*", I took that wrong and it gave me the wrong impression. So let's try and keep this happier and again, I apologize about turning these forums the wrong way, and let's try to have fun cuz that is what archery is all about right? I never questioned your speeds but 325 or whatever out of a Z7 on the first page sounded a little steep to me. If he has shot it through a chrony then I believe him but me saying that will probably make him mad at me too now but oh well. And no offense here, I'm just saying what I think, depeding on your shot on that deer, you would have only had to go through one set of ribs and depending on the angle towards you, you may have missed ribs all together, and done the same as that recurve. Again, I don't know how it happened, but I know there is a spot at the bottom of the neck where you can squeeze one through and miss ribs and chest plate which could get a pass through with many bow IF you hit that spot. I know it is not a big spot though, like a 2-3 inch circle. Please don't take this the wrong way, I'm trying to make friends and we got off on the wrong foot. I've learned a lot off AT and would like to keep it that way.


Yeah, sorry about that, I didn't mean any offense, just that I wasn't stating my speed without firsthand knowledge. Sorry if that rubbed you wrong. I'm used to people on this site disputing really fast rigs, especially without proof, so I always have the proof ready.

Carry on, all the rigs being posted look great.


----------



## countryboy173

Heres my Afflixtion


----------



## isaacdahl

Should have a new rig to post on here in a couple of days. 

I'm trading my 101st for a '09 Sentinel:shade:.


----------



## Ignition kid

man everyone on here haqs some sweet looking rigs. I will get new pics of my Monster up once I get my new cables made since right now just the custom string is on it w/factory cables.


----------



## isaacdahl

Ignition kid said:


> man everyone on here haqs some sweet looking rigs. I will get new pics of my Monster up once I get my new cables made since right now just the custom string is on it w/factory cables.


What material are they made of? 

Plan to get a set of Astroflights (sp?) for my next set. They say astro is faster yet has a softer shot.


----------



## Booner Chaser

spiker_01 said:


> Yeah, sorry about that, I didn't mean any offense,* just that I wasn't stating my speed without firsthand knowledge*. Sorry if that rubbed you wrong. I'm used to people on this site disputing really fast rigs, especially without proof, so I always have the proof ready.
> 
> Carry on, all the rigs being posted look great.


Yeah, I see adults do it all the time so since this was a kids forum, I didn't want that getting started even though some people will do it anyways. But I like proof behind words and you showed proof and 354 is blazing man. Thats incredible.


----------



## [email protected]

We've got some awesome rigs posted here!


----------



## N7709K

here are a couple of mine.... i have a little diff stabilizer setup on the ae now

the alphaburner is in pieces at teh moment and i don't have the am35 rigged either


----------



## [email protected]

Here's my Dads' old Jennings. I think it's an '85. He got both robinhoods. He has an Invasion now, and the speed is 3 times as fast.


----------



## Guardian Shoote

[email protected] great pic :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## jodipuma

fred bear instinct


----------



## jodipuma

*my bow*










2007 fred bear instinct


----------



## bow hunter11

my 2010 hoyt powerhawk that im trying to sell


----------



## Ignition kid

I dont know what he uses, I believe he uses BCY, but from what I have heard astroflight and BCY Trophy are good string materials that are a mix of speed and softness.
knowing him he probably uses whatever is lightest which would in return be fastest.


isaacdahl said:


> What material are they made of?
> 
> Plan to get a set of Astroflights (sp?) for my next set. They say astro is faster yet has a softer shot.


----------



## isaacdahl

Ignition kid said:


> I dont know what he uses, I believe he uses BCY, but from what I have heard astroflight and BCY Trophy are good string materials that are a mix of speed and softness.
> knowing him he probably uses whatever is lightest which would in return be fastest.


Yep, they're all good materials. Most likely he uses 452x since that's pretty much become standard now.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

countryboy173 said:


> Heres my Afflixtion


what up witht the doinker front bar kevin???


----------



## jaho

Heres my 09 Lights Out. Not as fast or expensive as most of your bows but it serves me well.


----------



## Booner Chaser

jaho said:


> View attachment 1097365
> 
> Heres my 09 Lights Out. Not as fast or expensive as most of your bows but it serves me well.


Hey, you don't need a thousand dollar bow to kill a deer!


----------



## bowtechman88

Booner Chaser said:


> Hey, you don't need a thousand dollar bow to kill a deer!


thats right. whatever gets the job done!


----------



## N7709K

Yeah kev!?


----------



## jaho

Booner Chaser said:


> Hey, you don't need a thousand dollar bow to kill a deer!


Haha yeah thats true, all you need is a well placed shot


----------



## countryboy173

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> what up witht the doinker front bar kevin???





N7709K said:


> Yeah kev!?


Well, as much as I hate to say this "The front Doinker stabilizes my bow a little bit better than my B-Stinger" lol, the weight and length of it just work better. And I guess I have to say that it matches my carbon fiber limbs..


----------



## N7709K

That's all good kev, what gets you points and what works for you is what matters. 

Clint, does you monster max at 4lbs over? Or does it max pretty close to 70lbs? Your doing all your own work on it, right?


----------



## Ignition kid

I dont know the draw weight on it yet since we still havent bought a bow scale yet or a chronograph yet but I am gessing that it maxes out probably just at 70# since I have heard that the M7 mods will lower the poundage by 2-3#. I am actually considering going back to the regular M6 mods since I actually liked how it drew so hopefully I will get to 27.5" soon since I have some 27.5" M6 mods for it.

and yes I am doing all the work on it myself.

I still need to get a good stab. and a better arrow rest since I dont like that NAP rest, it just doesnt seem reliable and is a pain to adjust since it has no marks and u have to move the whole rest mount for it to go up and then u have to adjust the launcher after that which the same adjust,ent can bump the rest to the left or to the right.
and I think I am going to buy a stab. from coachbernie since he has a bunch of them with the removeable disc weights and I can get a 10" alluminum for $35 with 15oz. worth of disc weights ir $45 for one with a carbon rod, idk which one 2 go with all depends if the carbon or the alluminum is lighter since I want a=whatever weight that stab. has out on the end of the stabilizer.

and I want to buy a XLR8 later on this year after I get a truck (if I can find work!) and use it for hunting and leave the M6 for 3-d.


N7709K said:


> That's all good kev, what gets you points and what works for you is what matters.
> 
> Clint, does you monster max at 4lbs over? Or does it max pretty close to 70lbs? Your doing all your own work on it, right?


----------



## isaacdahl

Carbon fiber's about 1.5x lighter than aluminum, but idk if you'd be able to tell the difference in only a 10" piece. I'd personally go with the carbon fiber, just for the novelty of it, but an aluminum would work equally well. There are a lot of advantages to cf but the results are very minimal when were talking short pieces. 

Just out of curiosity, why wouldn't you use the xlr8 for 3D and the m6 for hunting? The m6 would be more forgiving for hunting but would still sling a hunting arrow at good speed. Also, it's can be very hard to draw a rough bow with all your hunting clothes on when your sitting in a treestand. I guess cold weather probably isn't to big of a problem down in Florida to often, but it's still something to consider. The reason I mention this is because I missed a few chances at deer last year when I was struggling to pull back my 101st. I could pull it back all day long, but when I was cold and had my hunting jacket on, it just didn't seem to work.

Just some things that you may want to consider.


----------



## N7709K

isaac, its not a weight issue with carbon over alu, its the stiffness and how much weight it can support before it gives to flexing and how much the weight on the end of the bar amplifies the flexing. the stiffer the bar, the more weight is isolated on teh end and the more leverage the weight has. a 10" peice of most material is stiff enough to work for a stabilizer, but the stiffer the better.


----------



## isaacdahl

N7709K said:


> isaac, its not a weight issue with carbon over alu, its the stiffness and how much weight it can support before it gives to flexing and how much the weight on the end of the bar amplifies the flexing. the stiffer the bar, the more weight is isolated on teh end and the more leverage the weight has. a 10" peice of most material is stiff enough to work for a stabilizer, but the stiffer the better.


I understand about the stiffness, but at 10" they're would pretty much be no flex to speak of. The way I think of it when it comes to weight is, the lighter the rod, the less weight I have to put on the end to get the results I want. Hence the reason to use carbon fiber; it's lighter (and stiffer) than aluminum. I guess I didn't even think about stiffness because, for the most part, I only consider stiffness when I'm talking about longer stabs.

But yeah, that is a good point.


----------



## N7709K

The lighter and stiffer the bar the more effect the weight has so sometimes it takes less. On a heavier bar the weight has less effect so it usually takes more weight. Ive shot both styles and in a short short stabilizer you can't tell the diff, but when the stabilizers are 10-12" the stiffer the better


----------



## TheHunter831

1 of my 3 bows

Took me 60 shots to get that group

I'll post pics of my other 2 bows later.


----------



## Ignition kid

the reason I would want the XLR8 for hunting is for the extra speed. I will use it for hunting in Colorado and Ohio where my shots can get further than 40 yards.
when I got my Monster, I figured I wouldnt use it for hunting but only for a back-up hunting bow and to use it for 3d only, but once I got it I noticed I shot it noticeably better than my Z7, I could and can take my Monster any day of the week unless I am dead out tired and worn out and put 2 arrows within 2" of eachother at 60 yards and I have gotten them touching at 60 yards quite a few times not to sound prideful or anything like that. So now I am starting to reconsider the speed v smoothness argument.
yes a smooth bow is very nice and that's why I like my Z7 so much but I also like the speed and accuracy of my Monster and the M6 mods dont draw all that bad.
and I can always have the XLR8 a couple turns less of maxed out to make it easier to draw in cold weather which we do have down here once a year and I would use the XLR8 in Ohio as well.
and if I can get an XLR8 and hopefully (maybe not) get my M6 to be one pin to 30 yards with my fmj's then that will be a real good thing so then I will have less yardage judging/ranging and I am sure I can get an XLR8 to shoot flat out to 30 yards with my fmj's.

and I never had a problem pulling my bow back in cold weather excpe t when I would put a safety harness on that was tightened to fit my warm weather clothes but if I were to adjust the harness it would be fine.

and I would say to use the M6 for 3-d since with my fatboys it allready shoots flat out past 30 yards and will be a tad easier to pull after a big 3d shoot where I am shooting more thn 20 targets if I go to a 3d shoot like that.

ya I wouldnt have a heavy stabilizer on my Monster, just somethung that's better than my s-coil as far as stabilizing goes.


isaacdahl said:


> Carbon fiber's about 1.5x lighter than aluminum, but idk if you'd be able to tell the difference in only a 10" piece. I'd personally go with the carbon fiber, just for the novelty of it, but an aluminum would work equally well. There are a lot of advantages to cf but the results are very minimal when were talking short pieces.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why wouldn't you use the xlr8 for 3D and the m6 for hunting? The m6 would be more forgiving for hunting but would still sling a hunting arrow at good speed. Also, it's can be very hard to draw a rough bow with all your hunting clothes on when your sitting in a treestand. I guess cold weather probably isn't to big of a problem down in Florida to often, but it's still something to consider. The reason I mention this is because I missed a few chances at deer last year when I was struggling to pull back my 101st. I could pull it back all day long, but when I was cold and had my hunting jacket on, it just didn't seem to work.
> 
> Just some things that you may want to consider.


----------



## isaacdahl

Yeah, good point. Turning out the limbs a turn or so (depending on the bow) definitely helps when it's cold out. I found that out about half way through the season last year and it helped a ton. Even a 1/2 turn helped dramatically.

Kind of wanted to keep my 101st for 3D and use the Sentinel for hunting, but I can't afford 2 bows at the time so I had to get rid of it. It would be very nice to have a bow for both, that way I wouldn't have to change everything up come hunting season.


----------



## [email protected]

Why not buy an MR5?


----------



## StraightShotSam

outdoorsman3 said:


> nice bow, but I dont understand the whole waffle stabilizer.. is that just for fashion?


 Soooo agree-able!


----------



## N7709K

Backing out the limbs is nice, but it can through timing and tuning off on dual cam/ cam.5


----------



## bigbulls10

here she is


----------



## Harm Hunter JR.

hey guys!
im new here n some of you guys have really cool bows.
well heres my Diamond Edge that i shoot for now.


----------



## Ignition kid

[email protected] said:


> Why not buy an MR5?


heres what I think, why buy a MR5 for $900 when I can get a used XLR8 in great condition for $500 and they shoot just as good except the MR% supposively draws a touch smoother. That's why, I cant afford to get another new bow. My Z7 was my first brand new bow with all top notch brand new accessories and right now I cant afford to do that but buy slightly used accs. which are just as fine as the new ones or pretty close to them but for much cheaper prices.


----------



## N7709K

Ok, most monsters I've worked on and have setup were maxing at 4lbs over give or take. The speed is good, but you have to play a little to get the speed you want from it. When you switch everything out try and keep camlean to a minimum but with the yokes running on the inside it's a pain to adjust for it. You want to max the limbs and set spec.

It's a pain working on monsters if you ask me... Having to pull cams to change strings add a ton of time


----------



## Ignition kid

ya a half turn does make a big difference in the cold. I have read that the best way to keep your muscles in good condition while you are actually hunting in the cold is to just when u are sitting in the treestand to just basically flex them the way u are allready sitting/standind and hold it there for 5 seconds and do it again about every 30 sec. to keep your muscles warmed up so it's easier to draw your bow back since that first draw in early in the morning is the worst when your mjuscles have been relaxed for 8 hours or less.


isaacdahl said:


> Yeah, good point. Turning out the limbs a turn or so (depending on the bow) definitely helps when it's cold out. I found that out about half way through the season last year and it helped a ton. Even a 1/2 turn helped dramatically.
> 
> Kind of wanted to keep my 101st for 3D and use the Sentinel for hunting, but I can't afford 2 bows at the time so I had to get rid of it. It would be very nice to have a bow for both, that way I wouldn't have to change everything up come hunting season.


----------



## Ignition kid

ya I've been there, it's not as easy as idler wheel lean on a signel cam where u just put it in the press, loosen or tighten a yoke, put it back on, loosen it back up, then put it back in the press. 
right now I got my Monster a half turn on each limb from being maxed out as well as on my Z7. I found a $20 digital bow scale that measures peak and holding weight for $20 in the Cabelas archery catalog so we r going to get that one probably and then eventually get a chronograph.
and right now everything on my Monster is dead on specs. the axle to axle is 33.5", BH is 6" and cables are running through the center of the timing holes.

and yes I figured out real quick what a pain it was/is to tune a Monster and I cant wait until I get my custom cables so I can get this done with. I got it paper tuned and then when I get the cam lean right I will have 2 slightly adjust my rest left or right probably and then it wil be good hopefully. and then in another month or month and a half I will be setting it up for hunting.


N7709K said:


> Ok, most monsters I've worked on and have setup were maxing at 4lbs over give or take. The speed is good, but you have to play a little to get the speed you want from it. When you switch everything out try and keep camlean to a minimum but with the yokes running on the inside it's a pain to adjust for it. You want to max the limbs and set spec.
> 
> It's a pain working on monsters if you ask me... Having to pull cams to change strings add a ton of time


----------



## N7709K

Half twist won't change spec well it shouldn't but I'd max them anyway. I'd pass on the scale and save up for the Easton bow force mapper. It's spendy but it's the best you can get. 

How much speed are you worried about losing on longer shots? Depending on what arrow you shoot your rig is faster than any oft hoyts and I have them on out to 50yds no problem. Speed only gets you so far, and chasing after the most speed you'll probably find it's not really worth it. I used to be a 27" dl and had no issue shooting 40-50yds with a slow rig.


----------



## isaacdahl

Ignition kid said:


> ya a half turn does make a big difference in the cold. I have read that the best way to keep your muscles in good condition while you are actually hunting in the cold is to just when u are sitting in the treestand to just basically flex them the way u are allready sitting/standind and hold it there for 5 seconds and do it again about every 30 sec. to keep your muscles warmed up so it's easier to draw your bow back since that first draw in early in the morning is the worst when your mjuscles have been relaxed for 8 hours or less.


Interesting, I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## Ignition kid

ya I havent had any problem with the sped deal, even with my Z7, and it's probably only shooting 270-275 fps since I have it a half turn from being maxed out and my arrows weigh 420 grains out of my Z7, and if u look at my sight pins on my Z7 they start to get bigger once it gets to 60 yards and 70 yards.

I'm not so concerned about loosing really any speed since what I figure and sorta know is that when I go to my hunting arrows (my FMJ's) they wont have so much of a dramtic drop since a heavier arrow (if still shooting at decent speeds of course) wont loose it's speed and momentum as quick as a lighter arrow will at slightly faster speeds.

now what I would like for to happen with my Monster and which I doubt it will is that it will be flat out to 30 yards with my FMJ's and I doubt it will but if it does that would be very nice but if it doesnt then I will just leave it being that way since I dont want to go to a lighter arrow to gain speed since I'd rather have pass-throughs all the time than 1 pin to 30 yards.

I have little care for loosing speed with my fatboys since it's a 3d bow with those arrows.
but like I have said before, I do shoot this bow really good, as well as my Z7, but I shoot this one a tad better.

ya I do want the whole bow force mapper system which would be nice if my dad and I ever get this archery shop idea rolling but I will still get the scale anyways so I have one while saving for the bow force mapper. Now u have helped me decide what I want to put on my Christmas list this year from everybody in my family 


N7709K said:


> Half twist won't change spec well it shouldn't but I'd max them anyway. I'd pass on the scale and save up for the Easton bow force mapper. It's spendy but it's the best you can get.
> 
> How much speed are you worried about losing on longer shots? Depending on what arrow you shoot your rig is faster than any oft hoyts and I have them on out to 50yds no problem. Speed only gets you so far, and chasing after the most speed you'll probably find it's not really worth it. I used to be a 27" dl and had no issue shooting 40-50yds with a slow rig.


----------



## Ignition kid

isaacdahl said:


> Interesting, I'll have to give that a try.


yep unless u got a 100 yard pin I dont believe a half turn will make a difference in arrow drop, u may loose 2-3 fps but that wont really change a thing from what I have noticed, and u will always shoot more consistent if u can pull your bow back easy compared to one that is hard 4 u to draw back.


----------



## N7709K

Half turn can have lots of effects if your border spine or overspined.

Heavier arrows, bullets, etc keep their speed longer and have better ballistics but they drop much faster than a light arrow. They have a slower initial speed and they arc pretty good. My fmj's have bout 12" drop between 20-30yds, 16" between 30-40yds, 22" drop between 40-50yds, and like 34" drop between 50-60yds at 29" 60 or 70lbs. So a fmj is great, but to get them to be an arrow for out west you have to use really short shafts a spine low and then light tips... What I'm getting at is that the 12fps an xlr8 will buy you is a wash when you shoot a heavy arrow.


I think you missed what I was getting at with the scale/ force mapper. A $20 scale is $20 for a reason, so don't hope that it will be 100% accurate or last a long time


----------



## Ignition kid

ya I know what u mean, but in my opinion, if I can shoot the XLR8 just as good as my Monster then why not get an XLR8, and then that may only be 12fps but hey it's 12 fps but if I cant shoot one as good as my Monster then I will just keep with the Monster, maybe buy one for hunting so I can leave the M6 for 3-d, or get a Monster 7 for 3-d but as of right now I'm very happy with my Monster.


N7709K said:


> Half turn can have lots of effects if your border spine or overspined.
> 
> Heavier arrows, bullets, etc keep their speed longer and have better ballistics but they drop much faster than a light arrow. They have a slower initial speed and they arc pretty good. My fmj's have bout 12" drop between 20-30yds, 16" between 30-40yds, 22" drop between 40-50yds, and like 34" drop between 50-60yds at 29" 60 or 70lbs. So a fmj is great, but to get them to be an arrow for out west you have to use really short shafts a spine low and then light tips... What I'm getting at is that the 12fps an xlr8 will buy you is a wash when you shoot a heavy arrow.
> 
> 
> I think you missed what I was getting at with the scale/ force mapper. A $20 scale is $20 for a reason, so don't hope that it will be 100% accurate or last a long time


----------



## N7709K

If you wanna see if you'll shoot one as well as the monster you have. Full out sprint 100yds and then shoot one shot at a 3/4" spot at 20yds. Repeat for the other bow(s)... The xlr8 is a fine bow but the 5" brace will tear you up if you aren't 100% solid in form. It is a bit easier to shot since you can't creep with a monster


----------



## Ignition kid

ya and what's funny for me is that I never creep with my Monster even when I had the M6 mods on it and when I shoot my Z7 I creep 2-3 times when I'm practicing with it, u would almost think of it being the other way around.
I have good form, not being prideful or anything but I do have good form and I have been shooting plenty enough to always keep good form.
But I do really appreciate your imput on all of this. and I dont really plan on getting an XLR8 any time soon. I may get a M7 for 3d and use the M6 for hunting.
as far as a 3d rig goes. I want it to be able to shoot 1 pin to 30 yards with my fatboys which my M6 did at 60#.
and ya a 5" BH probably aint so good since my Z7 is easier to draw back at the same poundage as my Monster than it is to draw back, that 1" shorter BH does do a little bit but not enought for me to make a big difference.


----------



## isaacdahl

Yeah, went out and shot my new Sentinel the other day and with it maxed out (60# limbs, so probably around 61-62#) I figured it'd be really easy to pull back since it's smoother drawing and at a lower weight than my 101st was at. WRONG! After about 10 shot my rotator cuff started to hurt again:doh:. Don't think I'll be bench pressing anymore for a lllooonngg time (that's how I hurt it in the first place). 

So I went and turned it down some the other day but I still can't shoot it because I need new a new string...after those 10 shots I had 2 strands around the peep sight break...most likely from the peep sight. Haven't really done any serious shooting now for going on 3 weeks.


----------



## BearNDown

Here is my new rig for this year. She is shooting very well and i am in love with my new doinker stab.


----------



## Harm Hunter JR.

nice.
thinking bout gettin 1 of those


----------



## BearNDown

N7709K said:


> Heavier arrows, bullets, etc keep their speed longer and have better ballistics but they drop much faster than a light arrow. They have a slower initial speed and they arc pretty good. My fmj's have bout 12" drop between 20-30yds, 16" between 30-40yds, 22" drop between 40-50yds, and like 34" drop between 50-60yds at 29" 60 or 70lbs. So a fmj is great, but to get them to be an arrow for out west you have to use really short shafts a spine low and then light tips... What I'm getting at is that the 12fps an xlr8 will buy you is a wash when you shoot a heavy arrow.


12" drop between 20-30 yards? Cmon man. I didn't even have that with my old vectrix and fmjs. I can't see it being that severe unless your shooting 50lbs or less.


----------



## outdoorkid1

BearNDown said:


> 12" drop between 20-30 yards? Cmon man. I didn't even have that with my old vectrix and fmjs. I can't see it being that severe unless your shooting 50lbs or less.


I sure can. Getting about 8" of drop from 20-30 yards with an arrow going 243 fps shooting at 62lbs and 27" draw


----------



## N7709K

That is what my rig drops and truly I don't care. I could screw with rest height, nock point, tip weight, arrow weight, peep height, anchor, tuning, and all the other stuff. At 60lbs my burner pushes a 500gr fmj at 277fps. It drops enough I don't sight in for 50yds and 60yds during hunting season


----------



## outdoorkid1

Heres my bow with my new strings.


----------



## outdoorkid1

Also made this wrist sling, but I didn't like it so I gave it to my dad for his bow.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

here is my Elite XLR with my new Vaportrail strings!


----------



## Elite fanboy

My Elite Answer


----------

